# D9 Nightclub, Leicester - Feb '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Firstly cheers to CatVStyle and Rich PDG for inventing me along for the ride and well done Rich PDG for access.
I reckon it closed over 5 before this visit as it had booze that had gone out of date in '07.
Visited with Rich PDG, CatvStyle and 2 non-members

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Lol, beautifully old school, could easily have been '94! 
Excellent photos!


----------



## RichPDG (May 11, 2015)

Ahh you rarely get them like these anymore! Shot no. 6 is a cracker!


----------



## pipasawrus (Jun 12, 2015)

Didn't this use to be the George Pub at one point many many years ago.
Great pics


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 12, 2015)

pipasawrus said:


> Didn't this use to be the George Pub at one point many many years ago.
> Great pics



Yea, think so. I vaguely remember watching a band in the basement about 10/11 years ago. It had a different name back then, but it has had a few


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2015)

It looks in good shape, the scavengers haven't got at it, I liked it, Thanks


----------

